# Rail



## Karlthermitwelder (Feb 20, 2013)

Does anyone have connections for rail jobs in the middle east.
Any info would be a great help.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Karlthermitwelder,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

http://dubaiforvisitors.com/2008/01/08/top-25-recruitment-agencies-in-uae/

Good luck!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Karlthermitwelder,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE

Good luck!


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Karlthermitwelder said:


> Does anyone have connections for rail jobs in the middle east.
> Any info would be a great help.


What sort of rail job are you looking for?


----------



## Karlthermitwelder (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm looking for a thermit welding job on the railway.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Karlthermitwelder said:


> I'm looking for a thermit welding job on the railway.


Sorry but I think your search is a non-starter.

I think you will find that those jobs are done by labourers from the sub-continent who will happily live 6 to a room in a labour camp and earn 1000-2000aed per month (that's £40-£80 per week) for 60hours and more per week.

Now if you were an engineer with a degree, you might have a hope of getting an expat salary/package!


----------



## Karlthermitwelder (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been offered a job with an agency doing this job and I was offered £4500 per month but I wanted to cut out the middle man. That's about 26000 out there I think.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Have you tried applying directly to the company itself? Or do you not know which one it is? £4500 seems quite high for a manual job, no matter how specialised, though there are huge resources being thrown at the Shah-Ruwais rail project for instance (Saipem).

Good luck!


----------



## Karlthermitwelder (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been trying to find out who the contractors are on the rail side of things but every search seems to come up with the construction contractors. I know to saipem but do you know any more?


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Karlthermitwelder said:


> I've been trying to find out who the contractors are on the rail side of things but every search seems to come up with the construction contractors. I know to saipem but do you know any more?


Sorry I don't - but can you try and contact someone from Saipem via Linkedin? They might be able to give you the lead you are hoping for!


----------



## Karlthermitwelder (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll give it a go. Thanks.


----------

